# Asia's Governments Talk As Desperate Rohingyas Wait At Sea



## Coyote (May 17, 2015)

Really a sad situation here.  The Rohinga a heavily discrimminated against minority in Myanmar: Asia s Governments Talk As Desperate Rohingyas Wait At Sea The Two-Way NPR

Who are the Rohinga?  Why is their plight so ignored?  There is no easy solution - that part of Asia has sustained many desperate migrants over the decades.  Perhaps other countries around the world should step in and perhaps we should be pressuring Myanmar on it's human rights abuses concerning the Rohinga.  

Nobel Peace Prize winner Aung San Suu Kyi is strangely silent on this: Aung San Suu Kyi s Rohingya silence Has The Lady lost her voice - CNN.com


Who are the Rohinga and why are they fleeing Myanmar?
_Hundreds of those people are believed to be Rohingya, the ethnic Muslim minority in Myanmar who for decades have faced discrimination and persecution in the majority-Buddhist country. The government of Myanmar considers the country’s approximately 1.33 million Rohingya illegal settlers, and *the United Nations classifies them as one of the most persecuted refugee groups in the world.*_

_Between 1826 and 1948, the Rohingya were brought from India by the British during their colonial rule to work in Myanmar. Since then, their origin has been disputed, with some believing they hail from Bangladesh and others saying they came from Rakhine state in southeastern Myanmar._​
They've been in Myanmar for almost two centuries or, longer depending on which account is accurate.  They are treated like animals.

Myanmar's current policy, according to Newsweek:
_In 1982, the Rohingya were *stripped of their citizenship* by the government of Myanmar, then known as Burma. The Burma Citizenship Law also *restricted their access to education, services and freedom of movement, and allowed property to be taken arbitrarily.* More than 140,000 Rohingya *live in internally displaced persons camps* around Sittwe, the capital of Rakhine state, in southwest Myanmar, where they are entirely dependent on international assistance, Human Rights Watch said in 2014. More than 200,000 Rohingya refugees live in Bangladesh, according to Refugees International. *They are effectively stateless*._​
_...Advocates fear violence and discrimination against the Rohingya is escalating, fueling a surge in treacherous boat journeys. Last year, more than 40 Rohingya were massacred in the village of Du Chee Yar Tan by local men, the U.N. confirmed. *Among the findings were 10 severed heads in a water tank, including those of children.*


Earlier this month, dozens of bodies were discovered in smugglers’ camps in Thailand. Many of the victims were believed to be Rohingya.  _​
and Documents show Myanmar Rohingya discrimination is policy - BBC News

_In a report, Fortify Rights said it had analysed 12 government documents from 1993 to 2013, and found that government policies imposed "extensive restrictions on the basic freedoms of Rohingya Muslims in Myanmar's Rakhine state".

The policies restricted Rohingya's "movement, marriage, childbirth, home repairs and construction of houses of worship", it said.

Rohingya Muslims in Rakhine state were also prohibited from travelling between townships, or out of Rakhine, without permission, the report said.

The report said a government order stipulated *that married Rohingya couples in parts of Rakhine state could not have more than two children, while another document said Rohingya had to apply for permission to marry,* in what the report described as a "humiliating and financially prohibitive" process.

One document published in the report said officials *should force a woman to breastfeed her child if there were doubts over whether she was the birth mother*._​


Why No One Wants The Rohingyas The Two-Way NPR



> The spectacle of thousands of desperate Rohingya Muslim "boat people" being denied landfall in Southeast Asia has laid bare the region's religious and ethnic prejudices as well as its fears of being swamped by an influx of migrants.
> 
> An estimated 6,000 or more such migrants are stranded at sea in Southeast Asia. Most of the people on the overcrowded and unseaworthy boats are thought to belong to the 1.3 million-strong Rohingya minority in Buddhist-majority Myanmar. Others are believed to be from Bangladesh.
> 
> ...



Asia s Governments Talk As Desperate Rohingyas Wait At Sea The Two-Way NPR


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2015)

seems like the Buddhists of Burma have imposed a form of
DHIMMIA on muslims.     The biggest question is ----
are they prevented from leaving?      Muslim countries
should have air-lifted them out of there decades ago.   
It is obviously legal for a country to declare persons of
this or that religion not eligible for citizenship.   Maldives
did it-------and  Indonesia did it.      Of course Isabella did it---long ago----and muhummad did it  even longer ago


----------



## Coyote (May 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> seems like the Buddhists of Burma have imposed a form of
> DHIMMIA on muslims.     The biggest question is ----
> are they prevented from leaving?      Muslim countries
> should have air-lifted them out of there decades ago.
> ...



I don't think they are prevented from leaving - but they can't return.  I don't think it's comparable to dhimmia:

_A *dhimmī* (Arabic: ذمي‎ ḏimmī, IPA: [ˈðɪmmiː], collectively أهل الذمة ahl al-ḏimmah/dhimmah "the people of the dhimma") is a historical[1] term referring to non-Muslim citizens of an Islamic state.[1] The word literally means "protected person." [2] According to scholars, dhimmis had their rights fully protected in their communities, but as citizens in the Islamic state, had certain restrictions,[3] and it was obligatory for them to pay the jizya tax.[4] Dhimmis were excluded from specific duties assigned to Muslims, and did not enjoy certain political rights reserved for Muslims, but were otherwise equal under the laws of property, contract, and obligation.[5] They were also exempted from the zakat tax paid by Muslims.


Under sharia, the dhimmi communities were usually subjected to their own special laws, rather than some of the laws which were applicable only to the Muslim community. For example, the Jewish community in Medina was allowed to have its own Halakha courts,[6] and the Ottoman millet system allowed its various dhimmi communities to rule themselves under separate legal courts. These courts did not cover cases that involved religious groups outside of their own community, or capital offences. Dhimmi communities were also allowed to engage in certain practices that were usually forbidden for the Muslim community, such as the consumption of alcohol and pork.[7][8]


Historically, dhimmi status was originally applied to Jews, Christians, and Sabians. This status later also came to be applied to Zoroastrians, Mandaeans, Hindus, and Buddhists.[9][10] Eventually, the Hanafi, the largest school of Islamic jurisprudence, applied this term to all non-Muslims living in Islamic lands outside the sacred area surrounding Mecca, in present-day Saudi Arabia.[11] Some modern Hanafi scholars, however, do not make any legal distinction between a non-Muslim dhimmi and a Muslim citizen.[12]_​With the Rohinga - they've had their citizenship revoked, are forbidden from owning land or working, and in many cases moved to camps where they must rely entirely on foreign aid for sustinance.  They're allowed to leave, I think, but they have no place to go.  Should other countries be responsible for taking unwanted native populations or should they attempt to resolve the underlying situation?  How do you decide what countries should take them?  They're Muslim, so you're saying other Muslim countries should take them but they're also ethnically Asian so shouldn't other Asian countries take them?  Should Christian countries take Christians?


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > seems like the Buddhists of Burma have imposed a form of
> ...



you have provided a  VERY  cleaned up version of dhimmia-------from what islamo Nazi propaganda site
did you obtain that  bullshit?      Try to keep in mind--
I have relatives who lived as dhimmis      BTW----jews could not own land in shariah shit holes either and had
to live in designated areas.    In courts of law----the
testimony of a jew could not contradict that of a muslim-----in any and all cases----criminal and civil so that in such a "trial"   the muslim always wins.    Interestingly that "win" is the logical basis for the dhimmi orphan law----which hands fatherless children  (defined as orphans---mom does not count) over to muslims as sex slaves)

  ------why
would any idiot consider the very short existence of
Jews in medina once muslims invaded the jewish
city of  YATHRIB as an example??---

--that population was
subjected to comprehensive genocide and completely
pillaged  -------the excuse was that  DA JOOOOOS did not like being subjugated to the filth of islam -----which is also the excuse for the Armenian genocide.    Jews under
the filth of dhimmia were not free to leave-----that's why I asked.    

Yes----I believe that Christians who are under attack in
muslim countries should be rescued by Christian countries like the  USA


----------



## Coyote (May 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It's from wikipedia - hardly an "islamo nazi propaganda" site.

I think countries should take any refugees they can help, irregardless of religion or ethnicity.  Religion is not the only factor that holds communities and people together.  They found that out when they partitioned India.


----------



## Coyote (May 21, 2015)

Just for example, the US has taken in refugees from the following countries:
USSR, Yugoslavia, Vietnam, Iraq, and Myanmar.


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



wikki is chock full of islamo Nazi revisionism ----you did not seem to know that jews cannot own land in shariah shit holes and actually copied and pasted the lie-----
property rights and legal rights  ARE THE SAME  for
muslims and dhimmis in courts of law------sheeeeeesh.   It is very important to know in order to understand the
present conflicts       One of the most important concepts in the current conflict is    MUSLIM LAND.   Muslims OWN muslim land-----all of it.     What did anyone 'learn' 
when  "they"  partitioned INDIA?        Who is it you imagine partitioned India?      (btw----besides having relatives who lived as dhimmis------I have had very close muslim friends from both India and Pakistan-----ALL 
OF THE INDIAN SUBCONTINENT IS MUSLIM LAND)


----------



## Vikrant (May 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Just for example, the US has taken in refugees from the following countries:
> USSR, Yugoslavia, Vietnam, Iraq, and Myanmar.



Rohingyas have developed a reputation for being troublemakers. Therefore, I doubt any country will be enthusiastic about taking them in as refugees.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Just for example, the US has taken in refugees from the following countries:
> ...



More than a billion muslims -----OWNING  something like  1/4 of the globe cannot find a place for them ----


----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Just for example, the US has taken in refugees from the following countries:
> ...



Given the way they are treated I'm not surprised.


----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You divide the world's people soley by religion.  That's silly.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



In fact it is SILLY OF YOU to make the claim that I DIVIDE THE WORLD SOLELY BY RELIGION-----
muslims do it.       It is clear to me from your posts that
you know very little and have probably never had a
real conversation with a muslim.     In fact the controversy between the Buddhists and Muslims in
Burma is very much based on----GROUP AFFINITIES which turn out in that casse to be entirely based on
religion.       Have you been living under a rock all
your life or do you spend all of your time alone at home??     Is the internet your FIRST  interface with the world?.      I do not see much hope that the muslims and Buddhists of Burma will ever do well together-----I learned that fact from the   PARTITION OF INDIA --
(well-----actually from the many many score persons
I have known well who are from  "partitioned india")

yes-----muslim countries should rescue them -----I support the idea out real humane reasons----I DON'T 
HAVE A NEED TO FAKE IT      lots of them---it turns out----  are simply impoverished bangla deshis who had
sought something to eat in Burma.    Remember bangla desh------and the genocide of hindus there  1971???  
what do you IMAGINE galvanized that?  (hint---it was called east Pakistan back then------before that  EAST BENGAL-----same culture as is WEST BENGAL---same language,  same cuisine---etc etc ---the DIFFERENCE???        religion  (over the dead bodies
of a few million and counting)


----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2015)

You seem to think religion is the only commonality necessary.

There are several versions of how the Rohinga ended up in Myanmar - they've either been there a century and a half or much much longer.  Either way - they are among the most persecuted people on earth.  They've been forced to live in internment camps and they are entirely dependent on foreign aid for sustinance.

Funny thing internment camps.  I would have never have thought you would be supportive of that sort of thing.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You seem to think religion is the only commonality necessary.
> 
> There are several versions of how the Rohinga ended up in Myanmar - they've either been there a century and a half or much much longer.  Either way - they are among the most persecuted people on earth.  They've been forced to live in internment camps and they are entirely dependent on foreign aid for sustinance.
> 
> Funny thing internment camps.  I would have never have thought you would be supportive of that sort of thing.



your comment is typical of your repulsive character.   
You have the filthy audacity to IMPLY that I support
internment camps-------   I FULLY
support their migration to lands in which they can adjust
themselves COMFORTABLY.    There is no hope that
they can be fully accepted by a Buddhist society that
watches muslims bomb Buddhist sacred statuary and
developed societies in which they -----as Buddhists--- are defined as  SHIT and in which muslims----given the opportunity ---would be delighted to slit their throats, 
Afghanistan----was----long ago----a  BUDDHIST LAND. ----as was INDONESIA-----bali was bombed because
it is not  MUSLIM.     Not tell me why  whoever it is that
you imagine partitioned india -------"made a mistake"-----you like to swim in blood?


----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2015)

What would a group of culturally Myanmar people have in common with many Muslim countries - Saudi? Jordan? Iran? Mali?

They belong where they are living.  Their government should be confronted for their human rights abuses.  They've lived where they live now for generations if not centuries. 

Do you support those atrocities or do you just give them a free pass because the perpetrators are Buddhist?


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> What would a group of culturally Myanmar people have in common with many Muslim countries - Saudi? Jordan? Iran? Mali?
> 
> They belong where they are living.  Their government should be confronted for their human rights abuses.  They've lived where they live now for generations if not centuries.
> 
> Do you support those atrocities or do you just give them a free pass because the perpetrators are Buddhist?



do you type shit for fun?      you cannot legislate HATRED out of people.       It is very clear to me
that you support  Islamic  rape of non-muslim infants --
you have so stated in your support of the GLORIOUS 
SOCIETY OF INDONESIA         ----it is obvious to me that the idea THRILLS you.    How was it for you when
the ancient Buddhist statuary got bombed in Afghanistan     THAT MUCH FUN???.   I Support the safe migration of muslims from Burma into the arms of their muslim bretheren-----elsewhere.    In the mid-1930s-----had I been alive-----I would have supported
the safe migration of jews out of Germany.     In 1971---
I wished that the muslims of  east Pakistan and west
Pakistan  would stop murdering the hindus who were fleeing the carnage that obviously  EXCITED YOU.  
You were probably around back then-----did you notify
the east and west Pakistani officials that they should protect the hindus?


----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2015)

None of it excites me.

I just wonder why only Muslim countries should take in the Rohinga?  I too, wish we had taken in the Jews fleeing Hitler, rather than turning them away.

I don't think we - a non-Muslim country - should turn away the Rohinga either.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> None of it excites me.
> 
> I just wonder why only Muslim countries should take in the Rohinga?  I too, wish we had taken in the Jews fleeing Hitler, rather than turning them away.
> 
> I don't think we - a non-Muslim country - should turn away the Rohinga either.



You make an excellent point-----there were no jewish countries in  1935-------there were jews in the USA and
also your fellow Nazis,      I read your literature as a child because I grew up in a VERY NAZI TOWN ----well
you already knew that      Your fellow Nazis promulgated their literature so freely in the  1930s that it was still floating around my post world war II  ---home town circa 1960,  along with more current stuff-----the stuff written by Nazi war criminals who had fled to Syria and Egypt.      I was and remain IMPRESSED-----and was even more impressed in  1971 with the GENOCIDES  in Biafra and in East Pakistan     (as examples)     and with my many many encounters with muslims from distant lands  (and hindus---and sundry
odds and ends)     ----it is my  "background"  that made the fact that   9-11-01  was no real surprise and my background that leads me to understand that the muslims of   BURMA  should migrate to muslim lands---freely and easily-------and MOSTLY because I am ----unlike you------NOT A NAZI.        The Buddhists of Burma have reason to be anxious about muslims in their midst.       I don't hate muslims------I simply hate the JIHADIST AGENDA AS MUCH AS I HATE THE NAZI AGENDA AND THE KU KLUX KLAN AGENDA----
and having had intimate muslim friends I came to understand that the JIHADIST AGENDA IS A RELIGION.    Pious muslims and not so pious   all over the world   BELIEVE IN IT    (of course,   not  ALL  ---but enough-----just as ENOUGH germans kissed Adolf's ass)


----------



## Coyote (May 24, 2015)

The Buddhists in Burma have maltreated the Rohinga minority long before the current Islamist extremism.  The current "concern" as you say - is nothing more than one more excuse to persecute them.  I don't know why people seem to think Buddhists are above reproach.  They can be just as intolerant and hateful as any other religion when they're in the majority.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Buddhists in Burma have maltreated the Rohinga minority long before the current Islamist extremism.  The current "concern" as you say - is nothing more than one more excuse to persecute them.  I don't know why people seem to think Buddhists are above reproach.  They can be just as intolerant and hateful as any other religion when they're in the majority.



"the current Islamic extremism"     ??  when did it become "current"???       I do not think Buddhists are above reproach or cannot be miserable bastards   Pol Pot was brought up a Buddhist.    Good point---Buddhists in the majority-----and somehow have decided
to act like muslims in the majority have acted for 14
centuries.    Thus I see no reason for muslims to live in
Burma no matter how long they have lived there----Buddhists were there before them  and don't want them
there------so they should leave.    I remember when MAKDIVES ---VOTED to make Maldives a MUSLIM 
COUNTRY------and nullified the citizenship of all non
muslims-----NOT A MURMUR other than   "it was done by MAJORITY VOTE---THE DEMOCRATIC WAY"   ---that was during the time of the GLORIOUS ARAB SPRING -----did you ever had another SN----I remember some female who LAUDED IT AS DEMOCRACY----she loved it.     It should also be noted that BANGLA DESHIS  have been fleeing the poverty of bangla desh
to  GET INTO Burma-----does Burma have to accept
impoverished muslims that Burma does not want----
in order to spare Iran and a whole bunch of oil rich
arab states?.       How about Indonesia----the shariah shit hole gets to take care of them ?-----who is going
to support a whole bunch of muslims that the  1 1/2 billion muslims don't want on their extensive land holdings and with their endless wealth?.    Does Buddhist  Burma have to watch them cheer when the muslim bretheren pillage and vandalize sacred Buddhist art?


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

PS ---I would insist that muslims be permitted to leave
  Burma UNMOLESTED    ----I am THAT humane----
  it's a lot better than the situation lots of people
  attempting to flee shariah shit holes have faced


----------



## Coyote (May 24, 2015)

You sure sound like you think they are above reproach. You defend their persecution of minorities at every turn.  Wait - let me rephrase: you defend their persecution of Muslim minorities and then spend 3 paragraphs denigrating Muslims whom you claim not to hate.

Following the Burmese conquest of Arakan in 1785, as many as 35,000 Arakanese people fled to the neighbouring Chittagong region of British Bengal in 1799 to escape Burmese persecution and to seek protection from British India.[40] The Burmese rulers executed thousands of Arakanese men and deported a considerable portion of the Arakanese population to central Burma, leaving Arakan as a scarcely populated area by the time the British occupied it.[41]

Rohingya people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

_Following the Burmese conquest of Arakan in 1785, as many as 35,000 Arakanese people fled to the neighbouring Chittagong region of British Bengal in 1799 to escape Burmese persecution and to seek protection from British India.[40] The Burmese rulers executed thousands of Arakanese men and deported a considerable portion of the Arakanese population to central Burma, leaving Arakan as a scarcely populated area by the time the British occupied it.[41]_​
_According to an article on the "Burma Empire" published by the British Francis Buchanan-Hamilton in 1799, "the Mohammedans, who have long settled in Arakan," "call themselves Rooinga, or natives of Arakan."[30] However, according to Derek Tokin, Hamilton no longer used the term to refer to the Muslims in Arakan in his later publications.[16] Sir Henry Yule saw many Muslims serving as eunuchs in Konbaung Dynasty Burma while on a diplomatic mission there.[42][43]_​Sounds like the Buddhist Burmese were the ones who conquered.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You sure sound like you think they are above reproach. You defend their persecution of minorities at every turn.  Wait - let me rephrase: you defend their persecution of Muslim minorities and then spend 3 paragraphs denigrating Muslims whom you claim not to hate.
> 
> Following the Burmese conquest of Arakan in 1785, as many as 35,000 Arakanese people fled to the neighbouring Chittagong region of British Bengal in 1799 to escape Burmese persecution and to seek protection from British India.[40] The Burmese rulers executed thousands of Arakanese men and deported a considerable portion of the Arakanese population to central Burma, leaving Arakan as a scarcely populated area by the time the British occupied it.[41]
> 
> ...



so?    they conquered and made Burma "Buddhist:   just as muslims conquered Afghanistan and made Afghanistan  MUSLIM    etc etc etc-------it was how things were done-------you want to UNDO it for the benefit of muslims-----but leave the mounds of dead Buddhists  for the muzzie ladies to dance upon?.

The Muslims were invading and MURDERING first.
Did you know that jews never had any problems in
buddhist lands-------when Indonesia was buddhist---jews
migrated to that land-------how many are left now?    is it
8 or 12 ....maybe.....       Jews lived in BOMBAY for hundreds of years-----generally having escaped Islamic
oppression in Iraq etc.   --------muslims got so annoyed that they traveled all the way to Bombay just to attack
the historic synagogue there and murder a little family
for Allah's entertainment.    Jews lived in Afghanistan---probably for a thousand years before the rapist pig
was born-----one left.    Buddhists are not stupid-----
they are capable of learning from REAL HISTORY.   They may not be willing to risk it for your satisfaction
especially now that the creatures are all excited with
THE CALIPHATE.     ------how did you enjoy the vandalism and pillage of Palmyra?


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You seem to think religion is the only commonality necessary.
> 
> There are several versions of how the Rohinga ended up in Myanmar - they've either been there a century and a half or much much longer.  Either way - they are among the most persecuted people on earth.  They've been forced to live in internment camps and they are entirely dependent on foreign aid for sustinance.
> 
> Funny thing internment camps.  I would have never have thought you would be supportive of that sort of thing.




democrats have always been fans of that sort of thing.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Buddhists in Burma have maltreated the Rohinga minority long before the current Islamist extremism.  The current "concern" as you say - is nothing more than one more excuse to persecute them.  I don't know why people seem to think Buddhists are above reproach.  They can be just as intolerant and hateful as any other religion when they're in the majority.
> ...




Your rabid bigotry and hatred diminishes you.


----------



## Vikrant (May 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is another possibility: they are treated bad because they make trouble.


----------



## Coyote (May 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I don't think so.  I think that's a convenient excuse for maltreating minorities.  They're "trouble makers"  The same excuse was used for maltreating Jews - just look at Penelopes posts.


----------



## Coyote (May 25, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to think religion is the only commonality necessary.
> ...


 Did Republicans oppose it?


----------



## Coyote (May 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You sure sound like you think they are above reproach. You defend their persecution of minorities at every turn.  Wait - let me rephrase: you defend their persecution of Muslim minorities and then spend 3 paragraphs denigrating Muslims whom you claim not to hate.
> ...



You know...you're a fascinating creature Rosie.  You are one of the few I'd love to meet and talk with over some wine.  You're funny as hell but then you turn and let loose like a rabid dog.  Never know which Rosie I''ll be talking with.


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Most of the time.


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



"let loose like a rabid dog"-----I simply reviewed a bit of real history-------that which is the background of the
present situation in south east asia.    I learned all about it very slowly over the years.    History is not my field of study.    Because of my actual profession,   I did encounter people from all those places and did get their
versions of history.   Thus I have a  FRAMEWORK  from which to hang more and more facts and thru which I have gained a greater understanding than you will ever
have.        or can ever have no matter what the DISCUSSION


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Thus I have a  FRAMEWORK  from which to hang more and more facts and thru which I have gained a greater understanding than you will ever
> have.        or can ever have no matter what the DISCUSSION




You seem to get all worked up rather frequently.


----------



## Coyote (May 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Like I said, you are by far the most fascinating person here.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You are misinterpreting my post. I am not giving any excuse on behalf of anyone. I am simply asking you to consider another possibility. Why do you think no Muslim country is coming forward in taking them in?


----------



## Coyote (May 29, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I think there are a lot of reasons including stereotypes and predudice.  The same reasons were used by Americans when Jewish refugees were fleeing Europe in and we refused to take them in.  Even the American Jewish community wouldn't speak up for them because they were considered "trouble makers" and "communists" etc and they did not want anything that might cause trouble for their community.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Jews were fleeing Nazi occupied territories to save their lives. They were not raping, burning, looting and initiating riots.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

Neither were the Rohinga.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Neither were the Rohinga.



There is no comparison between Jewish refugees and Rohingya refugees. This does not mean all Rohingyas are bad but to a large extent, they have caused misery and suffering on the host.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

Burma End Ethnic Cleansing of Rohingya Muslims Human Rights Watch


> _
> Burmese authorities and members of Arakanese groups have committed crimes against humanity in a campaign of ethnic cleansing against Rohingya Muslims in Arakan State since June 2012, Human Rights Watch said in a new report released today.
> 
> The 153-page report, “‘All You Can Do is Pray’: Crimes Against Humanity and Ethnic Cleansing of Rohingya Muslims in Burma’s Arakan State,” describes the role of the Burmese government and local authorities in the forcible displacement of more than 125,000 Rohingya and other Muslims and the ongoing humanitarian crisis. Burmese officials, community leaders, and Buddhist monks organized and encouraged ethnic Arakanese backed by state security forces to conduct coordinated attacks on Muslim neighborhoods and villages in October 2012 to terrorize and forcibly relocate the population. The tens of thousands of displaced have been denied access to humanitarian aid and been unable to return home.
> ...




Burma s Rohingya Muslims Targeted By Buddhist Mob Violence - The Daily Beast



> The conflict in western Burma’s Rakhine State erupted last June, *when reports spread* that a Buddhist woman was raped and murdered by three Rohingya men. Shortly after, a mob of Buddhists exacted retribution by pulling over a bus carrying Muslims and beating 10 passengers to death. The incidents ignited sectarian violence throughout the state. Nearly 200 were killed and many more injured, and some 10,000 homes were destroyed. The vast majority of the estimated 140,000 displaced were Rohingyas, and a year after their violent upheaval they continue to languish in squalid temporary encampments.



Kind of reminds me of the lynching of American negros under the false claim of raping a white woman.



> Last year’s violence unveiled particularly chilling dimensions of racial and religious hatred toward the Rohingya. When the wife of Mohamed Salam was found dead floating in a river, her body carried a sinister message. *She was abducted along with two of her children in June, and Salam was later told by sympathetic Buddhists how they had died. According to them, her captors said her breasts gave milk to Muslim babies and her womb gave birth to future generations of Muslims. Her breasts were then hacked off and her genitalia mutilated with sharpened bamboo. Her teenage son was tethered to a motorbike and dragged across a rocky road. Salam would not elaborate on how his daughter met her end.* Today, he cares for his remaining 5-year-old boy in a camp for displaced people outside of Sittwe, the state capital, and the prospect of receiving justice is even more illusory than his chances of returning to his home and job.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

From the US Holocaust Museum Blog

Crimes Against Humanity and Ethnic Cleansing in Burma United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
*Hate speech* was widely disseminated during this time in the form of anti-Rohingya pamphlets and numerous public statements demonizing the Rohingya and calling for their removal from the country​Did they "bring misery" on the "host"?  First of all, there is no "host".  Rohinga have been there for generations.  Second, how much of this is demonizing and propoganda from the "host"?


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Four people were killed when hundreds of Rohingya Muslims rioted in a Buddhist community in Myanmar on Friday, a government official said, as communal tensions boil over in troubled Rakhine state.

...

They hurled rocks and torched houses and buildings, witnesses told Reuters by telephone.

...

Four killed as Rohingya Muslims riot in Myanmar government Reuters


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Four people were killed when hundreds of Rohingya Muslims rioted in a Buddhist community in Myanmar on Friday, a government official said, as communal tensions boil over in troubled Rakhine state.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




From your article:




> A Rohingya politician and an activist, citing local sources, said the riots erupted after security forces had opened fire on Rohingyas and several of them were killed.
> 
> The accounts provided by sources contacted by Reuters could not be immediately verified.
> 
> ...



Doesn't sound like the Rohinga protest or riot much.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Four people were killed when hundreds of Rohingya Muslims rioted in a Buddhist community in Myanmar on Friday, a government official said, as communal tensions boil over in troubled Rakhine state.
> ...



There is no justification for riots. If Rohingyas have excuse to kill Buddhists then so do Buddhists.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

Look at the extent of the violence the Buddhists committed on the Rohinga.

Look at what preceded the riots.

Do you really think this is so excusable?


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Below is another view point. On internet, you will find websites that support all sorts of views. 

---

Even the Rohingya Muslims’ own native country of Bangladesh won’t take them back and have turned their boats around when they have tried to land there in the past. (See links below)

Prime Minister, Tony Abbott, confirmed Thursday that none of the more than 8,000 Rohingya refugees caught in a weeks-long standoff at sea will be resettled in Australia. Thailand has said the same as they enough problems with their violent Muslim population there as it is.  An estimated 6,000 Rohingya Muslims from Myanmar have been left abandoned as several other countries in Southeast Asia have also turned away boats carrying hundreds.  The reason Muslims are being pushed out of Myanmar is because of all the violence, rape, and crime they have inflicted on the Buddhists there.

Why Australia and Thailand refuse to take in any Rohingya Muslim illegal aliens from Myanmar Burma BARE NAKED ISLAM


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Look at the extent of the violence the Buddhists committed on the Rohinga.
> 
> Look at what preceded the riots.
> 
> Do you really think this is so excusable?



Nope. What I find bizarre is that you are so readily willing to excuse Rohingyas and blame Buddhists.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the extent of the violence the Buddhists committed on the Rohinga.
> ...



The Rohinga's have a long and well documented history of persecution by the Buddhist majority, particularly the nationalists.  I've posted that.  Human rights organizations have documented atrocities, ethnic cleansing and mass graves.

All you posted was a minor riot that did not even involve the loss of life, after 10 Rohinga men were pulled off a bus and murdered.  

*How does that begin to compare with what is being done to them? * You seem to think this is justified.  I truly do not get it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Below is another view point. On internet, you will find websites that support all sorts of views.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



All the violence, rape and crime?  Or is this deliberate demonization by the Myanmar government?


"*Hate speech* was widely disseminated during this time in the form of anti-Rohingya pamphlets and numerous public statements demonizing the Rohingya and calling for their removal from the country"

BareNakedIslam is not exactly a reputable source.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Below is another view point. On internet, you will find websites that support all sorts of views.
> ...



There is nothing reputable. Every news source or blog or website has agenda.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Everything has a bias - but there are differing degrees of bias, accuracy and accountability.  Surely you know this.  There are sites that are well known as hate sites or heavily biased.  Would you take such a site as Storm Front seriously?


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I will not take anybody seriously who thinks Rohingyas are innocent and Buddhists are all bad. Western countries have their own agenda against Myanmar and Buddhist people. So I tend to not trust western coverage on Myanmar or Buddhist people. Besides, I have lived in North-East India and I have seen Rohingyas first hand.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




No one is claiming the Rohingya's are all innocent and the Buddhists are all bad.  Even in Nazi Germany, the German's were not "all bad".  I do not think there is anything the Rohingas could have done that come anywhere close to justifying the atrocities inflicted on them..  The Burmese government has also been producing and distributing propaganda demonizing them.

I have seen no reputable coverage showing Rohingya's are responsible for a large number of  atrocities - you showed me one small riot.  It's certainly not on the same scale, but in terms of sentiment and abuse, it's reminiscent of the Nazi's.

Here's a non-Western media source:

Why the Rohingya ended up in floating coffins - The Times of India

_Who are the Rohingya and what has forced them to risk such terrible dangers to escape Myanmar? Historians disagree on exactly how long the Muslim minority Rohingya have been living in western Mynamar's Rakhine state. But it is generally recognized that for many of the over 10 lakh Muslims here, it has been home for generations. However, they are not considered one of Myanmar's recognized ethnic groups by the government. In 2012, long-running tensions between the Rohingya and ethnic Rakhine Buddhists erupted into deadly communal violence that left 1,40,000 people — mostly Muslims — homeless. 

Those displaced by the violence were crammed into IDP (internally displaced persons) camps where they have been denied access to adequate food or medical care. *Allegations of abuse, rape, torture and killings by authorities regularly emerge from the camps*. On the border with Bangladesh, Rakhine, though rich in natural resources, is one of the poorest states in Myanmar. Like most border states, it has a complicated history of migration, and at least some of the original tensions between the ethnic Rakhine and the Rohingya can be traced to conflicts over land sharing. _​


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2015)

right----the Buddhists CLEARLY do not want the  ROHINGYAS   in Burma.     They should have left long ago.      That their fellow muslims destroyed Buddhist statuary in Afghanistan and the fact that MALDIVES declared that all but muslims would lose citizenship in that country was a good clue ----they SHOULD HAVE ALL LEFT LONG AGO.     Just what was keeping there?     sentimental attachment?    They had NO PLACE to GO???


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Really a sad situation here.  The Rohinga a heavily discrimminated against minority in Myanmar: Asia s Governments Talk As Desperate Rohingyas Wait At Sea The Two-Way NPR
> 
> Who are the Rohinga?  Why is their plight so ignored?  There is no easy solution - that part of Asia has sustained many desperate migrants over the decades.  Perhaps other countries around the world should step in and perhaps we should be pressuring Myanmar on it's human rights abuses concerning the Rohinga.
> 
> ...




Just goes to show, even when everyone has the same skin color, people still find something to be a dick about.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> right----the Buddhists CLEARLY do not want the  ROHINGYAS   in Burma.     They should have left long ago.      That their fellow muslims destroyed Buddhist statuary in Afghanistan and the fact that MALDIVES declared that all but muslims would lose citizenship in that country was a good clue ----they SHOULD HAVE ALL LEFT LONG AGO.     Just what was keeping there?     sentimental attachment?    They had NO PLACE to GO???



They've lived there for generations, even centuries.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> right----the Buddhists CLEARLY do not want the  ROHINGYAS   in Burma.     They should have left long ago.      That their fellow muslims destroyed Buddhist statuary in Afghanistan and the fact that MALDIVES declared that all but muslims would lose citizenship in that country was a good clue ----they SHOULD HAVE ALL LEFT LONG AGO.     Just what was keeping there?     sentimental attachment?    They had NO PLACE to GO???



Whites in America didn't want the black there.  You know about Liberia right?

Should the blacks have left long ago?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right----the Buddhists CLEARLY do not want the  ROHINGYAS   in Burma.     They should have left long ago.      That their fellow muslims destroyed Buddhist statuary in Afghanistan and the fact that MALDIVES declared that all but muslims would lose citizenship in that country was a good clue ----they SHOULD HAVE ALL LEFT LONG AGO.     Just what was keeping there?     sentimental attachment?    They had NO PLACE to GO???
> ...



so?      where have you been for the past 3000 years?   lots of whole population have
UPPED AND MOVED OUT  when it became
necessary to do so.    Being there for "centuries"  did not help anyone living in Maldives----who was not a muslim ---retain
citizenship-----------did you object back then?
There were jews in Afghanistan for more than 2000 years----but it got TOOK by DA MUZZIES-----there were hindus there---probably something like 3000 years---but it got  TOOK by da muzzies    There were Buddhists there---probably almost 2000 years----but it got TOOK by da muzzies. 
!400 years ago -----ARABIA  was culturally
diverse.    Zoroastrians, and Jews---probably
more than 1000 years before the rapist pig of mecca was born----Christians----a few hundred years.    What goes around, comes
around    (that's the hindu in me....)     The the REAL tragedy of the day are people TRAPPED -------like the Yazidi and the Christians of Iraq ------I did ask  "was there anything stopping the Rohingya from LEAVING"----and the answer was no-----they could have fled to any one of  DOZENS of muslim countries.       Too bad so many HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of KAFFIRIN  never had that option----just in the past 100 years---SCORES OF MILLIONS  would have run if they had a place to go...... you can probably  make that 100s of millions-------a considerable portion being ---dead babies upon which muzzie sluts dance.

When my grandfather was struggling to get his brothers,  their wives and kids out of Austria-----he certainly did not try to DEMAND------"adolf ---be nice----they were there for a long long time"   and no one else did either.       Did you ever hear of EAST BENGAL?-------that one time HINDU LAND TEEMING WITH MILLIONS OF HINDUS?-----anyone SQUAWK about the rights of the
ancient  HINDU EAST BENGALIS in  1971 as they
fell dead attempting to flee the onslaught of the worshippers of the rapist pig?......babies dead in the dust.      Some of that community still line the gutters of Calcutta   (make that
KOLKATA)     ---btw---do you have any idea who gave scud missiles  (with launchers of course----to the stone age Yemeni Shiites?)

I support the safe rescue of the  Rohingyas from Burma by their fellow muslims-----because I am a very nice person-------no one should machine gun them down or divest them of whatever they carry with them during
the rescue --------because I am a very nice person and hope to see them get a better deal than have millions at the hands of muslims


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a wonderful idea for the salvation of the
ROHINGYAS--------where are them  FLOTILLAS?????


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Whites in America didn't want the black there.




"there" where?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Whites in America didn't want the black there.
> ...



I do not recall any objection to the development of  Liberia.    maybe?   
I am still   very confused as to why----more than a billion muslims do nothing to rescue
their own floating in the sea.     There is no
danger in doing so except ENDING up having to harbor the muslims on the boat----
back home. 
how hard can that be for some OIL drenched
emirate?      ----which begs the question---if a billion muslims don't want them----why should
a small pile of Buddhists want them?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




"there" where?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I do not recall any objection to the development of  Liberia.





The indigenous people displaced so Liberia could be established objected.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not recall any objection to the development of  Liberia.
> ...



I had no idea that indigenous people were displaced--------the land was purchased---right?     they evicted people who were hanging around there?     Had the concept of land ownership been  established in that part of the world?.      I had the impression that Liberia was some kind of economic enterprise-------the people already there were not given the opportunity to participate?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




The local peoples there were told to GTFO so the bad idea nation could be founded. And if you want some real irony, locals there and on a small island nearby were enslaved by, among others, American-Liberians for a time.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



sheeeesh      actually  ENSLAVED?     ---
well----the idea seemed good for a few seconds there


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not recall any objection to the development of  Liberia.
> ...



Liberia was developed as a "negro homeland" and free blacks were "encouraged" to immigrate there.  Too bad for the residents...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So...should we have supported the safe rescue of Jews from the Nazi's instead of fighting the Nazi's then?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I have a wonderful idea for the salvation of the
> ROHINGYAS--------where are them  FLOTILLAS?????



There aren't any.  No one seems to care too much.  The Flotilla-Folk ignore it and the Anti-Holocaust folk ignore it.  The so-called Peace Prize Winner in Myanmar has nothing to say either. Imagine that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful idea for the salvation of the
> ...



the peace prize winner of Myanmar deal with it-----what do you expect her to do?  force Kuwait to save the muslims of Burma?   I am not sure who the  "anti-holocaust"  people are------THE FLOTILLA people are the right people to do the job----they can FLOAT  the  Rohingyas to some receptive muslim land----like TURKEY or IRAN   into the arms of their
bretheren.      Way back in the era  of  ADOLF----no one expected the Eskimos to adopt the refugee jews into the igloos


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




you query makes no sense     We fought the Nazis because of their aggression against our allies-------and THE aggression of their allies against us.     Of course at the same time we should have supported the safe rescue of the jews-----but we didn't.     Neither Burma nor its allies are attacking us or our allies-------the only issue not is the safe rescue of the  Rohingyas-----to logical places where there are people who have a reasonable interest in their welfare


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



My understanding was that it was an ECONOMIC enterprise on PURCHASED land-----not an INVASION


----------

